# More sat TV questions



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

After a fair amount of confusion my satellite TV installer tells me he installed Freeview for me but I don't seem to get all the channels shown on the Freeview website.

Is there anyone out there who has Freeview or other satellite TVand gets:

Yesterday
Dave
Quest
VIVA
BBC4
Pick TV
Challenge TV

My installer says those channels are not available in Portugal but that doesn't seem logical to me.

Surely if we can pick up the satellite we should get all of it?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As a matter of interest did you use a Portuguese installer?



travelling-man said:


> After a fair amount of confusion my satellite TV installer tells me he installed Freeview for me but I don't seem to get all the channels shown on the Freeview website.
> 
> Is there anyone out there who has Freeview or other satellite TVand gets:
> 
> ...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes. He's an English speaking Portuguese guy who lives locally & was recommended to us by 2 separate sources.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Seems the answer to the first question is no... So let me ask if one can get the Sky packages in Portugal please?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

After using three "recommended" portuguese installers when we first moved here nearly 6 years ago we ended up getting a guy up from the Algarve!!!
Since then there are a couple of good english guys who install here on the Silver Coast and we have had no problem since using them. The thing is portuguese installers do not have the fine tuning equipment that is necessary for Sky installation.
Why not give Andy Bartrum a call and ask him the questions....912804274
He will give you a straight answer.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

SKY Yes you can, but you must do it all as if you live in the UK, which also reguires an address it can be installed at, you can get round it if you have a friend in UK who'd be prepared to have an extra box installed, which you can then bring to Portugal, or use one of the specialists mainly located in the Algarve

The Channels you've listed are only available Freeview UK or on a Sky package

It's *not Freeview* but FreeSat or Free to Air Channels that you need to be picking up this link to Lynsat Eutelsat 28A & Astra 1N/2A/2B at 28.2°E - LyngSat gives you min channels you should be getting if he's done a FTA there are over 500 most you'll want to delete.


You might need to manually enter some of the transponder codes if there not automatically on your system for example Channel 5 often missing
manually enter on Astra 2B which should be sat he's tuned in to
10964 H 22000 H or V is polarity


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks. I just called him & it seems my installer needs to do a retune. - Apparently, I should be able to get most of the channels I'm missing at least.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

canoeman said:


> SKY Yes you can, but you must do it all as if you live in the UK, which also reguires an address it can be installed at, you can get round it if you have a friend in UK who'd be prepared to have an extra box installed, which you can then bring to Portugal, or use one of the specialists mainly located in the Algarve
> 
> The Channels you've listed are only available Freeview UK or on a Sky package
> 
> ...


Thanks..... I'll pass this info onto him.


----------

